# Siberian Husky - Ginger and Black - Burbon - Hove - UK



## Sussy&Mushy (Sep 4, 2010)

I am searching for my husky that my ex partner gave away. It is a very long story but I had to leave our home for my safety and where I was going I could not take both so I took the little girl and he promised to look after and keep the little (big) boy - Burbon. I have been trying to track down where he is so I can still have some sort of contact and send him presents on his birthday!!! He is a lovely soppy big siberian husky and it broke my heart to have to leave. If you possibly know of anyone who now has a large ginger husky please please can you let me know. He will be 3 on November 5th and his let ear bends slightly down at the tip. I do not know where he has gone in the UK as my ex will not tell me but he thinks the guy lived in Kent?

I would appreciate any responds and I just want to make sure he is ok.

Thank you


----------

